# i think customs got my Kush.



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok as i went to grab the mail today i saw that my beans from Nirvana had arrived.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 7, 2009)

nevermind guys, i got them!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Edit your first post to not disclose any shipping information.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 8, 2009)

How good is "The Office" 

Slightly off topic but after seeing the avatar and quote it just made me smile.

-Trippy


----------

